# Shooters Den/ Prices gun and machine in Athens area?



## goninathens (Jan 12, 2017)

Has any one on here dealt with either shop for light gun smithing? I'm needing sights mounted and a trigger group cerakoted for a shotgun. I have called prices and they have not returned my call.
I have been in the shooters den before but the owner seems to have a small attitude.

Any info or other recommendations are welcome


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Jan 22, 2017)

I have used shooter's Den a few times for gunsmithing. Specifically Mr Tom lengthened the forcing cone and drilled and tapped a shotgun for my turkey hunting addiction. He performed this work extremely quickly and went out of his way to meet a short deadline without any prior knowledge of me. I will have several other projects for him very soon. Mr. Tom stays fairly busy but does solid work.  I think you would be glad you used him. Good luck


----------



## GAGE (Jan 22, 2017)

I have used Tom for cerekote, working on several shot guns as well as adding a rail to my daughters gun. Good guys that I am sure I will use again.


----------



## Gobble Chaser (Jan 22, 2017)

Gage. I didn't realize they offered  cerakote. Good to know. I talked to Mr. Tom the other day and he said they are now gonna be offering hydrographics (dipping) as well.


----------

